# renting?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Is there anyplace on the obx to rent kayaks for fishing? I am always south of whalebone.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Kitty Hawk kites rent them. A friend of mine rented a ride 135 last year.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

These guys will hook you up...

http://www.outerbankskayakfishing.com/index.html


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow- what a deal for a full week of vacation fishing out of well equipped fishing yaks. you couldn't get on a crowded head boat bottom fishing for that.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

smlobx said:


> These guys will hook you up...
> 
> http://www.outerbankskayakfishing.com/index.html


OMG THAT IS AWESOME!!! A full setup and cheap to boot! I will defiantly give them a call. Thank you very much for that info! A beer for you:beer: if I ever see you on the sand (look for the big dark blue tundra)


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

spydermn said:


> OMG THAT IS AWESOME!!! A full setup and cheap to boot! I will defiantly give them a call. Thank you very much for that info! A beer for you:beer: if I ever see you on the sand (look for the big dark blue tundra)


You will not go wrong with renting kayaks from Rob.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

spydermn said:


> OMG THAT IS AWESOME!!! A full setup and cheap to boot! I will defiantly give them a call. Thank you very much for that info! A beer for you:beer: if I ever see you on the sand (look for the big dark blue tundra)


Check out some of his videos on his website. Those guys know how to fish!

We'll be comming down in April for my son's spring break and will probably be renting some from them as well.


----------

